# Education Assessment for Degrees



## emerald89

Dear All,

Need your kind help on this.

I have Masters Degree in Singapore which is related to the occupation. I am planning to apply for education assessment for Canada migration.

Is it sufficient if I just submit my Master Degree for the assessment without including my Bachelor Degree? Is it enough to claim point for the education? 

Regards,
Emerald


----------



## gchabs

Hi Emerald89!


Likewise, I have my MSc from a University in the UK. I have questioned this on several occasions on many threads. Still waiting on a clear cut solution. 

Let me know once you have a clear and definite answer to this.


----------



## colchar

Why not just submit both?


----------



## gchabs

*Would take longer than anticipating*



colchar said:


> Why not just submit both?


Hi Colchar!

Well, my university back in India wouldn't send the transcripts directly to WES. Also it would involve a lot legwork, getting the documents first attested by Registrar, which seems to take almost a month. Not really convenient for me as I do not reside in India any more. On the other hand, Lancaster University, where I have my MSc degree from, has a straightforward process, taking much lesser time to have my degree documents sent to WES directly. I just have to make a request to them online.

Another point is that my chosen code is closely related to MSc than my Bachelors degree. However, I'm not sure what the idea behind getting ECA is - a) To get all of your degrees evaluated or just the highest/closely related ones ??

Anyway I came across this link on CIC website where they have detailed the process out. And somewhere down you will notice they have given this example

_*If Deng studied outside of Canada and obtained a foreign educational credential at the Master’s level*_
_Then he would submit proof of his completed foreign educational credential and an original ECA report indicating that it is equivalent to a completed Canadian educational credential at the Master’s level or lower._

Here is is the link --> Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class

Still confused though...


----------



## emerald89

Hi Gchabs,

Exactly, I am having the same issue with my university which will not send the grading directly to ICAS. Likewise, to get the new set of grading issued, it will take anywhere from 3weeks to a month. 

I wrote to ICAS asking whether I can only submit my Masters and claim for the point for the Masters and working experience after it. They replied to me with standard email which still does not answer my question. BTW, I made the mistake of applying to ICES to realize that it will take 8 weeks to process whereas WES has the processing time only 7 days, if I am not wrong. Well... 

"The International Credential Assessment Service of Canada (ICAS) has been designated by the Minister of Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism to provide assessments for individuals who are applying for immigration to Canada as a Federal Skilled Worker. 

ICAS can prepare an assessment of your education if you applying under any NOC with the following exceptions (NOC 3112 – General Practioners and Family Physicians, NOC 3111 – Specialist Physicians, NOC 3131 – Pharmacist). We cannot advise you, however, whether you qualify for a particular NOC. "

What worries me is that the result would not be accepted by the immigration officer at the time when I apply the visa as it seems strange not to have Bachelor Degree assessment. I had both my degrees successfully assessed by Australian Computer Society with the gradings and transcripts provided by me. I will let you know if I receive the clearer answer from ICAS.


----------



## gchabs

emerald89 said:


> Hi Gchabs,
> 
> Exactly, I am having the same issue with my university which will not send the grading directly to ICAS. Likewise, to get the new set of grading issued, it will take anywhere from 3weeks to a month.
> 
> I wrote to ICAS asking whether I can only submit my Masters and claim for the point for the Masters and working experience after it. They replied to me with standard email which still does not answer my question. BTW, I made the mistake of applying to ICES to realize that it will take 8 weeks to process whereas WES has the processing time only 7 days, if I am not wrong. Well...
> 
> "The International Credential Assessment Service of Canada (ICAS) has been designated by the Minister of Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism to provide assessments for individuals who are applying for immigration to Canada as a Federal Skilled Worker.
> 
> ICAS can prepare an assessment of your education if you applying under any NOC with the following exceptions (NOC 3112 &#150; General Practioners and Family Physicians, NOC 3111 &#150; Specialist Physicians, NOC 3131 &#150; Pharmacist). We cannot advise you, however, whether you qualify for a particular NOC. "
> 
> What worries me is that the result would not be accepted by the immigration officer at the time when I apply the visa as it seems strange not to have Bachelor Degree assessment. I had both my degrees successfully assessed by Australian Computer Society with the gradings and transcripts provided by me. I will let you know if I receive the clearer answer from ICAS.


Hey Emerald!

Guess we are okay then. Look at the reply I got from WES.

Thank you for your e-mail. Usually WES recommends your higher education to be evaluated. However after you have submitted your documents and they have been reviewed by our evaluation team, if it is necessary WES might ask you to submit additional documents. Before our evaluation team review the documents, we cannot confirm whether you need to submit your other education credential or not.

Best Regards,
WES Customer Service


----------



## navasakarim

gchabs said:


> Hey Emerald!
> 
> Guess we are okay then. Look at the reply I got from WES.
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail. Usually WES recommends your higher education to be evaluated. However after you have submitted your documents and they have been reviewed by our evaluation team, if it is necessary WES might ask you to submit additional documents. Before our evaluation team review the documents, we cannot confirm whether you need to submit your other education credential or not.
> 
> Best Regards,
> WES Customer Service



Hi Guys

I did ECA and got the result too. As I read it somewhere you have to go for assessment of your post secondary education which is after 10+2 . I did the assessment with WES and it took around 10 working days (my documents delivered on 21st April and I got the result on 2nd May and I believe right now it is their peak time since CIC opened the FSW from May 1st and everybody rushing to take ECA. Expect for more than 10 days then add the time takes for courier as well and apply it. All the best.


----------



## emerald89

*Reply from ICAS*

Hi ,

I got the reply from ICAS as below. I think I will go ahead with my Masters. 

"
Thank you for your enquiry.

Yes, an assessment of your master’s degree alone can be provided.

Please contact us if you require any additional information or clarification.

ICAS of Canada"

to my question below
"
Dear Sir/Madam,

Thank you for your email. What I would like to specifically find out is whether I can get only my Master Degree assessed to claim points without the assessment for underlying Bachelor Degree.

My university does not have the service to reply directly to overseas institutions with regard to the grades and academic transcript. However, they can issue the transcripts to me instead.

So, I am wondering, as ICAS does not accept the documents submitted by the student, whether I could only get my Master degree from NUS assessed and use for immigration purpose.

I would be grateful if you could please advise how the students from other institutions whose university does not provide the service handle the situation to get their degree recognized.

Looking forward to your reply."


----------



## aq_blues

emerald89 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got the reply from ICAS as below. I think I will go ahead with my Masters.
> 
> "
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> Yes, an assessment of your master’s degree alone can be provided.
> 
> Please contact us if you require any additional information or clarification.
> 
> ICAS of Canada"
> 
> to my question below
> "
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> Thank you for your email. What I would like to specifically find out is whether I can get only my Master Degree assessed to claim points without the assessment for underlying Bachelor Degree.
> 
> My university does not have the service to reply directly to overseas institutions with regard to the grades and academic transcript. However, they can issue the transcripts to me instead.
> 
> So, I am wondering, as ICAS does not accept the documents submitted by the student, whether I could only get my Master degree from NUS assessed and use for immigration purpose.
> 
> I would be grateful if you could please advise how the students from other institutions whose university does not provide the service handle the situation to get their degree recognized.
> 
> Looking forward to your reply."


Hi Emerald, 
I have a master's from NTU too and i am in the same boat. I have decided to go ahead with it as well. Just a question now, why do you prefer ICAS or WES ?? 
ICAS would take longer ... You can pm me if you deem suitable. 
Thanks, 
AQ


----------



## emerald89

Hi,
I think we should be fine. To go back and get my Bachelor Degree means a lot of work and money. 

I chose ICAS on an impulse decision not the preference. I did not know that it takes longer than WES. But only after I read through the reviews, realized that it will take so much longer.
However, positive sides is that in many reviews, people say that ICAS assessment is recognized for not only the immigration but also for job search and employment. 

Which code you are looking at?




aq_blues said:


> Hi Emerald,
> I have a master's from NTU too and i am in the same boat. I have decided to go ahead with it as well. Just a question now, why do you prefer ICAS or WES ??
> ICAS would take longer ... You can pm me if you deem suitable.
> Thanks,
> AQ


----------



## aq_blues

I am applying for 2133. I am planning to write my ielts on 7th June. Would get the results by 20th. Do not know if by then this all would make any sense . 
But anyways, no choice la ....


----------



## colchar

What you need to understand is that a degree from a country like Pakistan (for example) is not the same as a Canadian degree as ours usually take longer to get and have tougher academic requirements. So a Master's from a university in Pakistan is not necessarily the same as a Master's from a Canadian university. Because of this you should submit info from both of your degrees.


----------



## aq_blues

Thank Colchar for the reply. 
But i guess by the time ill get it done, there won't be any point in applying 
Anyways, lets see how it goes.


----------



## emerald89

Hey,

I can not PM you. aq-blues


----------



## aq_blues

I PMed you emerald


----------



## pcartin

Hello Emerald, I have chosen ICAS too -out of impulse  Its gonna be a long wait.

Any idea how we can get an extra IELTS Test report form from British council Singapore? I mean, they will send directly to CIC, right? Appreciate your input on this.


----------



## emerald89

I called and checked. They said they can only send directly to the institution. But the problem is CIC asked not to send directly to them rather to include in the package. 

Does it meant that we will include one and only form we have in the application package and just keep a copy? 



pcartin said:


> Hello Emerald, I have chosen ICAS too -out of impulse  Its gonna be a long wait.
> 
> Any idea how we can get an extra IELTS Test report form from British council Singapore? I mean, they will send directly to CIC, right? Appreciate your input on this.


----------



## pcartin

I called them a thousand times but never get a chance to speak to them as always diverted to voicemail.

I read somewhere that we can actually request British Council to send our complete applications to CIC together with the TRF. We will have to get ready all our docs and submit to British Council when the Test Report Form is ready to be sent out. But that one is not Singapore. Not sure if British Council in Singapore can do the same.


----------



## sultanshah

gchabs said:


> Hey Emerald!
> 
> Guess we are okay then. Look at the reply I got from WES.
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail. Usually WES recommends your higher education to be evaluated. However after you have submitted your documents and they have been reviewed by our evaluation team, if it is necessary WES might ask you to submit additional documents. Before our evaluation team review the documents, we cannot confirm whether you need to submit your other education credential or not.
> 
> Best Regards,
> WES Customer Service


Dear bro,
I have done BSc electrical engineering from pakistan and am interested to apply with WES. I want to ask that I need to send both the secondary and post secondary documents or only the secondary documents. also how many points will I get for my 4 years bachelors degree.
thnx


----------



## christim

HI! I suggest you directly visit the embassy for further assistance. 
Have a great day! Hope that you will be able to reach what you want.
Keep safe.


----------



## Survivor

gchabs said:


> Hey Emerald!
> 
> Guess we are okay then. Look at the reply I got from WES.
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail. Usually WES recommends your higher education to be evaluated. However after you have submitted your documents and they have been reviewed by our evaluation team, if it is necessary WES might ask you to submit additional documents. Before our evaluation team review the documents, we cannot confirm whether you need to submit your other education credential or not.
> 
> Best Regards,
> WES Customer Service



Hi,

I wonder if anyone of you guys sent his Master or PhD documents to WES without the Bachelor degree ,,, if yes, did it work or not.
Please let me know...


----------



## emerald89

I have sent with only my Masters degree without my Bachelor. But have to wait and see what is the outcome. I will update here again. 




Survivor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if anyone of you guys sent his Master or PhD documents to WES without the Bachelor degree ,,, if yes, did it work or not.
> Please let me know...


----------



## Survivor

emerald89 said:


> I have sent with only my Masters degree without my Bachelor. But have to wait and see what is the outcome. I will update here again.


Thank you very much emerald89; for your reply , I hope you will get positive assessment.
Can I ask you, since you sent only the masters, did you put the Bachelor qualification in the online application or not ,,, also , when sending the copy of the master by yourself did you give them the copy of the Bachelor or not ..

Thanks again for your help


----------



## aq_blues

Hey emerald, 
Did you get me PMs ??? You haven't replied so i am not sure if you are getting them. 
Thanks, 
AQ


----------



## emerald89

I have entered all education details as in the instruction, Secondary, Bachelor and Master. But did not include Bachelor documents when I sent to them.



Survivor said:


> Thank you very much emerald89; for your reply , I hope you will get positive assessment.
> Can I ask you, since you sent only the masters, did you put the Bachelor qualification in the online application or not ,,, also , when sending the copy of the master by yourself did you give them the copy of the Bachelor or not ..
> 
> Thanks again for your help


----------



## lakhwindr

Hi

I have got my transcripts from my university. and now, trying to get my all marksheets and degrees attest from Asst. Registrar from university.

However, in hurry, I forgot to submit below mentioned pdf to my university, which contains file number.

http://www.wes.org/ca/required/International_Transcript_Request.pdf

COuld you please suggest anything, if this document needs attestation from university as well?

Regards
Lucky


----------



## emerald89

ohh dear!!... this is the main document they are looking from your university. 

The process is, 
1)you have to get that document filled up by the authority( registrar) from your university
2) include all gradings and transcripts together with that document in an envelope
3) seal and stamp the envelope 

and send to WES directly from the university or some people say you can send. But without that document in number 1) they will not accept your documents




lakhwindr said:


> Hi
> 
> I have got my transcripts from my university. and now, trying to get my all marksheets and degrees attest from Asst. Registrar from university.
> 
> However, in hurry, I forgot to submit below mentioned pdf to my university, which contains file number.
> 
> http://www.wes.org/ca/required/International_Transcript_Request.pdf
> 
> COuld you please suggest anything, if this document needs attestation from university as well?
> 
> Regards
> Lucky


----------



## lakhwindr

what should I do now? 



emerald89 said:


> ohh dear!!... this is the main document they are looking from your university.
> 
> The process is,
> 1)you have to get that document filled up by the authority( registrar) from your university
> 2) include all gradings and transcripts together with that document in an envelope
> 3) seal and stamp the envelope
> 
> and send to WES directly from the university or some people say you can send. But without that document in number 1) they will not accept your documents


----------



## emerald89

You said you are still waiting for your documents to be attested? Can you send this document and ask them to complete and put together? 



lakhwindr said:


> what should I do now?


----------



## lakhwindr

my university took 15 days to provide me transcripts. I am not sure, if they would be comfortable on opening the seal and completing this process all over again.


----------



## Survivor

emerald89 said:


> I have entered all education details as in the instruction, Secondary, Bachelor and Master. But did not include Bachelor documents when I sent to them.


Thank you very much emerald 

Keep us updated 

All the best


----------



## sultanshah

aq_blues said:


> Hey emerald,
> Did you get me PMs ??? You haven't replied so i am not sure if you are getting them.
> Thanks,
> AQ


Salam,

Dear bro how are you. I beleive that you are from pakistan so I think our cases are familiar. I want assessment for my Bacherlors degree in Electrical Engineering from WES. I believe that I need to send my certified Bacelors degree and transcript to WES direct from university. But the WES website also states that Intermediate (FSc) also need to be sent directly from board. I think intermediate is not required so please tell me what have you understood from the WES website.

Looking forward to your reply.

regards

Sultan shah


----------



## aq_blues

Hi Sultan Shah, 
I have only sent them my Master's degree. I am not sure if that would work or not, so i am just taking my chances like others here. 
Not sure if that would work or not , only time would tell.


----------



## ashpin

Hi

Only master and bachelor are required.
Thanks

Regards
Ash



sultanshah said:


> Salam,
> 
> Dear bro how are you. I beleive that you are from pakistan so I think our cases are familiar. I want assessment for my Bacherlors degree in Electrical Engineering from WES. I believe that I need to send my certified Bacelors degree and transcript to WES direct from university. But the WES website also states that Intermediate (FSc) also need to be sent directly from board. I think intermediate is not required so please tell me what have you understood from the WES website.
> 
> Looking forward to your reply.
> 
> regards
> 
> Sultan shah


----------



## sultanshah

Thank you for your message.

For Pakistan, secondary school documents (e.g. Intermediate Examination
Certificate or Higher Secondary Certificate HSC) must be submitted
directly to WES by the Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education for
evaluation along with all higher education documents.

For more info on these requirements please visit
WES - Required Documents

Thank you,
Colin
WES Customer Service Department

*Please do not reply to this email. For any correspondence, please use
the form at World Education Services: Contact Us


> Name: sultan
> WES Ref. No.: 0
> Country of Education: Pakistan
> Question: Dear Sir/Madam, I have done BSc Electrical Engineering (16
> years) from PAKISTAN. I am only interested in assessment of my higher
> education i.e. my Bachelors degree for canada immigration(FSW). I have
> some confusion over the requirements of documents in your website, please
> advise me what documents I need to send you. Thank you for your time and
> consideration. Faithfully yours, Sultan


----------



## tun001757

emerald89 said:


> I have entered all education details as in the instruction, Secondary, Bachelor and Master. But did not include Bachelor documents when I sent to them.


Hi Emerald, 

I send PM to you but I am not sure it get through or not. I will apply with WES. My case is quite different. I have 
- 1 Bachelor Degree of Computer Science from Myanmar (3 years full time)
- 1 Diploma of IT from Singapore polytechnic (3 year full time)
- 1 Graduate Diploma of Computer Science from Australia (2 year part time)

Can I proceed with 2 diplomas from Singapore/Australia which I can get the trascripts very quickly? 
I worry the transcript from Myanmar will take very long and it will cause the process delay. So I am thinking to proceed without the degree from Myanmar. 

When I fill in the online form WES, can I enter the information of the degree from Myanmar even though the institution will not send the package to them? From my side, I can send all 3 credentials which I got upon graduation. 

Then I worry, WES will be waiting for the documents from Myanmar which will never come. 

Finally, do I loose point without a degree?

Sorry for asking too many things. 

Thank you.


----------



## aq_blues

Bad news for us Pakistanis then SultanShah  
I guess we would have to get it done from SSC board. Ill start looking into the process.


----------



## sultanshah

aq_blues said:


> Bad news for us Pakistanis then SultanShah
> I guess we would have to get it done from SSC board. Ill start looking into the process.


I think ICA canada is better as it does not require u to send secondary documents if u want ur higher degree assessed. I am an electrical engineer..my points will be 23 or 21..please clarify..and what do u think upto when will these 1000 seats per occupation will be filled..


----------



## aq_blues

Oh I am not sure on points. I think should be 23, but should check with others. Also for ICAS, ill have to get HSC to send them the certificates and also for my Bachelors, Ill have to get them attested by HEC. That's a pain. 
For the cap, it fills pretty quickly, by maybe june. No one knows the answer to this, so no point speculating. If we've gonna make it, we've gonna make it. Otherwise ... some other times


----------



## emerald89

Hi , Please see my reply below. This is based on my best judgement and experience , by no means it can be an expert opinion as I am still new to this area. 




tun001757 said:


> Hi Emerald,
> 
> I send PM to you but I am not sure it get through or not. I will apply with WES. My case is quite different. I have
> *EM- I did not receive your PM. *
> - 1 Bachelor Degree of Computer Science from Myanmar (3 years full time)
> - 1 Diploma of IT from Singapore polytechnic (3 year full time)
> - 1 Graduate Diploma of Computer Science from Australia (2 year part time)
> 
> Can I proceed with 2 diplomas from Singapore/Australia which I can get the trascripts very quickly?
> I worry the transcript from Myanmar will take very long and it will cause the process delay. So I am thinking to proceed without the degree from Myanmar.
> *EM - Most likely that your degree from Myanmar or other SEA countries from not well recognized university with 3 yrs will be assessed as equivalent to diploma from CA or US or OZ. With that, you need to choose the credential which should be considered as the highest for you.
> *
> When I fill in the online form WES, can I enter the information of the degree from Myanmar even though the institution will not send the package to them? From my side, I can send all 3 credentials which I got upon graduation.
> *EM - You need to fill up all credentials regardless of you are going to get assessed them. But by the time when you send your copies, only send the copies which you want to be assessed. Also, only fill up on the form only those you want to be assessed. That way, they will not wait for those documents which will never be sent to them. *
> 
> Then I worry, WES will be waiting for the documents from Myanmar which will never come.
> 
> Finally, do I loose point without a degree?
> *EM- Yes, diploma has different point. Please refer to the point guide. But if your degree from Myanmar is assessed as Diploma equivalent, it will still be the same no matter which diploma from Myanmar or Singapore is used. *
> 
> Sorry for asking too many things.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## emerald89

If I am not wrong, we will get better chance next year with the express entry system which might be pretty similar to OZ Skill Select. 



aq_blues said:


> Oh I am not sure on points. I think should be 23, but should check with others. Also for ICAS, ill have to get HSC to send them the certificates and also for my Bachelors, Ill have to get them attested by HEC. That's a pain.
> For the cap, it fills pretty quickly, by maybe june. No one knows the answer to this, so no point speculating. If we've gonna make it, we've gonna make it. Otherwise ... some other times


----------



## Survivor

Hi guys,

just a quick question, when we send documents to WES, do they need copy of passport or not?


----------



## aq_blues

I have not seen that requirement. I haven't submitted mine.


----------



## ashpin

Hi,

Yes they do need copy of passport. 
First page 
Last page
Your current visa page, if applicable 

Regards,
Ash


Survivor said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just a quick question, when we send documents to WES, do they need copy of passport or not?


----------



## aq_blues

Oh, 
That's bad, i already sent mine without it. Where did you get this requirement ashpin ?
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lakhwindr

@ashpin:- Why would they need a passport copy?
nothing has been mentioned as such on CIC/WES website on this. All that they have asked is to send :-
1. Transcripts 
2. Attestes photostates for your all degrees and marksheets. 
3. Degree Declaration from Uuniversity, if applicable(Doctorate degree only).

Please enlighten us.

Thanks
Lucky


ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes they do need copy of passport.
> First page
> Last page
> Your current visa page, if applicable
> 
> Regards,
> Ash


----------



## ashpin

Hi,

I actually did it through agent (Opulentus). Actually you are right, it is not required but they said in case of any name queries or to establish your identity they might require.
So it is better to send Passport.
Nonetheless, it is actually not required. In case, they want, they will update the website account and request for the same.
Keep checking for status online.

Good day. 
Ash



akhwindr said:


> @ashpin:- Why would they need a passport copy?
> nothing has been mentioned as such on CIC/WES website on this. All that they have asked is to send :-
> 1. Transcripts
> 2. Attestes photostates for your all degrees and marksheets.
> 3. Degree Declaration from Uuniversity, if applicable(Doctorate degree only).
> 
> Please enlighten us.
> 
> Thanks
> Lucky


----------



## lakhwindr

attested copy or simply photostat ? 



ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I actually did it through agent (Opulentus). Actually you are right, it is not required but they said in case of any name queries or to establish your identity they might require.
> So it is better to send Passport.
> Nonetheless, it is actually not required. In case, they want, they will update the website account and request for the same.
> Keep checking for status online.
> 
> Good day.
> Ash


----------



## ashpin

Hi,


Again I don't think it is require but Opulentus told me to send notorized attested copies. So I did the same. 

Regards,
Ash



lakhwindr said:


> attested copy or simply photostat ?


----------



## lakhwindr

U went in to Opelentus for australia.. right??



ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Again I don't think it is require but Opulentus told me to send notorized attested copies. So I did the same.
> 
> Regards,
> Ash


----------



## ashpin

Nope for Canada.
Australia I did myself.


I did it for both countries and Australia I already got Invitation.
Let us see how it goes. 



lakhwindr said:


> U went in to Opelentus for australia.. right??


----------



## lakhwindr

Atb... :d


ashpin said:


> nope for canada.
> Australia i did myself.
> 
> 
> i did it for both countries and australia i already got invitation.
> Let us see how it goes.


----------



## Survivor

Thank you all guys for your help .. it is great to share experiences here ... very useful for us and for others as well


----------



## tun001757

emerald89 said:


> Hi , Please see my reply below. This is based on my best judgement and experience , by no means it can be an expert opinion as I am still new to this area.



thank you for your reply. I did received ur pm. but my reply cann't get through. Is there a special privillage need to have to send pm? :help::help:


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

Hi All Seniors,

I need your help regarding my qualification for FSW. I hold Master degree.

I did my Master of Computer Applications (MCA) FROM SIKKIM MANIPAL UNIVERSITY (INDIA). However, My MCA was not regular. It is Distance Education.

Can I claim 23 points for my qualification.

Please suggest. I really need you help.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## ashpin

Hi,

I did B.Com from Mumbai University and then 2 years full time MMS from NMIMS and they did not recognize my MMS. They recognized as 1 Year Graduation, so I can get 22 points.

Hope this helps. According to me you should get 21 or 22 points.

Regards,
Ash



manishkrchaudhary said:


> Hi All Seniors,
> 
> I need your help regarding my qualification for FSW. I hold Master degree.
> 
> I did my Master of Computer Applications (MCA) FROM SIKKIM MANIPAL UNIVERSITY (INDIA). However, My MCA was not regular. It is Distance Education.
> 
> Can I claim 23 points for my qualification.
> 
> Please suggest. I really need you help.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Manish


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

Thanks Ash for prompt reply. 

1) I did two years diploma from NIIT and it compelted in 2003. And started my job As software Engineer from May 5th 2006. Later (2) i took admission in MCA and countinue my full time work. (3) i have received my MCA Degree 30th May 2009. As per this rule > i have total 8 + years of Exp. IT fields. Can i claim 15 max points for work or only 12 points

Can you please confirm once again my Education point and Exp points as well. i have explained all my scenario above?

One more things > Can you pls suggest how to arrange my EXP letter from the company if not then what will be other option.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## ashpin

Hi,

Work Experience - Yes you can claim all 15 points. Please see Work Experience Link on the following page.
Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class

Education: Did you do your Bachelor before 2 Years NIIT Diploma or it was after HSC?

Regards,
Ash



manishkrchaudhary said:


> Thanks Ash for prompt reply.
> 
> 1) I did two years diploma from NIIT and it compelted in 2003. And started my job As software Engineer from May 5th 2006. Later (2) i took admission in MCA and countinue my full time work. (3) i have received my MCA Degree 30th May 2009. As per this rule > i have total 8 + years of Exp. IT fields. Can i claim 15 max points for work or only 12 points
> 
> Can you please confirm once again my Education point and Exp points as well. i have explained all my scenario above?
> 
> One more things > Can you pls suggest how to arrange my EXP letter from the company if not then what will be other option.
> 
> Regards,
> Manish


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

Thanks Sir!

You are a realy nice person to help every one.

Education :- i did 10th , 12th and after that BA(Pass) from Delhi University through Crosspondance not Regular after that i did two years Diploma from NIIT and start Job and did MCA along with Job.

Work Exp>- POST my MCA 2009 May 30th > I have only 5 Years of Exp. But total is 8 years. I have confusion rgarding it.

Pls suggest, Thanks in advance.
Manish


----------



## ashpin

Anytime 
Complete relevant experience is counted so total 8 years of experience is counted.
So you will get complete 15 Points.

For education as per the below table you should get 22 but on the safer side consider 21 and struggle hard for good IELTS score. Keep 1 point for buffer. 

Education	Points
Doctoral (PhD) level	25
University-level credential at the Master’s level OR an entry-to-practice professional degree. CIC only accepts as an entry-to-practice professional degree, those degrees issued in relation to an occupation listed at NOC Skill level A and for which licensing by a provincial regulatory body is required, in one of the following fields of study: Medicine, Veterinary Medicine; Dentistry; Podiatry; Optometry; Law; Chiropractic Medicine and Pharmacy.	23
Two or more post-secondary program credentials AND at least one of these credentials is for the completion of a post-secondary program of three years or longer	22
Post-secondary program credential of three years or longer	21
Two-year post-secondary program credential	19
One-year post-secondary program credential	15
Secondary school (also called high school) 5 

Regards,
Ash


manishkrchaudhary said:


> Thanks Sir!
> 
> You are a realy nice person to help every one.
> 
> Education :- i did 10th , 12th and after that BA(Pass) from Delhi University through Crosspondance not Regular after that i did two years Diploma from NIIT and start Job and did MCA along with Job.
> 
> Work Exp>- POST my MCA 2009 May 30th > I have only 5 Years of Exp. But total is 8 years. I have confusion rgarding it.
> 
> Pls suggest, Thanks in advance.
> Manish


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

Once again thank,

my point is below

1) Age > 10
2) Education > 21
3) Work EXp. > 15
4) Spouse point based on IELTS > 5
5) MY IELTS POITS planning to acchive 6 in each module > 16 

Total will be 67 

pls correct me if i am wrong..

what to do for work exp if company not provide the letter head is there any other option ?


----------



## ashpin

You are correct. You will get 67 points. I am sure you will get more than 6 in each module.  That will be your buffer. 

Ideally companies should provide Reference Letter as they don't have anything to lose.
If company HR does not provide then you can approach your colleague and get it on blank page along with their Business Card.
Finally you can submit affidavit on 20 RS stamp paper but that would be risky if immigration authority find something fishy they might reject.

I have submitted Affidavit for my first company as company is closed but I am not banking on points for the first company but in your case I guess you need complete 15 points so you should try to convince your companies.

Regards,
Ash




manishkrchaudhary said:


> Once again thank,
> 
> my point is below
> 
> 1) Age > 10
> 2) Education > 21
> 3) Work EXp. > 15
> 4) Spouse point based on IELTS > 5
> 5) MY IELTS POITS planning to acchive 6 in each module > 16
> 
> Total will be 67
> 
> pls correct me if i am wrong..
> 
> what to do for work exp if company not provide the letter head is there any other option ?


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

i had talked to my manager, he is ready to give all my roles and responsibility on palne paper or 20 rs affidavit. along with business card, official phone number and official mail id and more thins i ahve all detail like PF slip,increement latter,salary slip,ITR, form 16 joing latter, recently getting award and apriciation latter on the company latter. it is sufficiant or till problem for claiming work exp point..


----------



## ashpin

more than enough
you are good to go 
plain paper is sufficient.

by the way you can try speaking to hr also if they can allow manager to put on letter head otherwise plain paper with card is more than enough. 



manishkrchaudhary said:


> i had talked to my manager, he is ready to give all my roles and responsibility on palne paper or 20 rs affidavit. along with business card, official phone number and official mail id and more thins i ahve all detail like PF slip,increement latter,salary slip,ITR, form 16 joing latter, recently getting award and apriciation latter on the company latter. it is sufficiant or till problem for claiming work exp point..


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

Hi Ash,

i need to send all docs to WES for asses like my 10th,12th,BA Degree , two years Diploma from NIIT and MCA as well. Or only MCA will be sufficiant for it. Pls suggest i beleive it would be the last question for today  

Regards,
Manish


----------



## ashpin

send all documents.
God know if they recognize both then you will get 22 points.

Actually SSC is not required but I did send.

All the best 



manishkrchaudhary said:


> Hi Ash,
> 
> i need to send all docs to WES for asses like my 10th,12th,BA Degree , two years Diploma from NIIT and MCA as well. Or only MCA will be sufficiant for it. Pls suggest i beleive it would be the last question for today
> 
> Regards,
> Manish


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

Once again thanks for provide me all details.

Will catch you tommorow  

All the best too. GN

Regards,
Manish


----------



## tun001757

Hi All,

I have email to WES 2 days ago and not yet get any reply. I would like to know how much point I can get for my qualification?

I have 

- Bachelor of Computer science from Myanmar (3 yrs full time) (ACS recognise this as Diploma)
- Diploma in IT from Signapore polytechnic (3 yrs full time)
- Graduate Dip in Computer Science from Uni Adelaide, Australia (2 yrs part time)

The university from Myanmar will not send my transcripts to WES. So I have to send the seal transcript from school and send by myself. I am not sure this will violate any of their rule or not. 

Also, can anyone advise me how much point I can get from these 3 credential. 

Thanks


----------



## ashpin

Hi,

According to following you should get 22 points.
If your university is not ready to send to WES, you can approach them and get sealed envelope from them in your hand and then you can send.
Yes you will not get point of not in sealed envelope of university 

Regards,
Ash

Education	Points
Doctoral (PhD) level	25
University-level credential at the Master’s level OR an entry-to-practice professional degree. CIC only accepts as an entry-to-practice professional degree, those degrees issued in relation to an occupation listed at NOC Skill level A and for which licensing by a provincial regulatory body is required, in one of the following fields of study:* Medicine, Veterinary Medicine; Dentistry; Podiatry; Optometry; Law; Chiropractic Medicine and Pharmacy.	23
Two or more post-secondary program credentials AND at least one of these credentials is for the completion of a post-secondary program of three years or longer	22
Post-secondary program credential of three years or longer	21
Two-year post-secondary program credential	19
One-year post-secondary program credential	15
Secondary school (also called high school) 5



tun001757 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have email to WES 2 days ago and not yet get any reply. I would like to know how much point I can get for my qualification?
> 
> I have
> 
> - Bachelor of Computer science from Myanmar (3 yrs full time) (ACS recognise this as Diploma)
> - Diploma in IT from Signapore polytechnic (3 yrs full time)
> - Graduate Dip in Computer Science from Uni Adelaide, Australia (2 yrs part time)
> 
> The university from Myanmar will not send my transcripts to WES. So I have to send the seal transcript from school and send by myself. I am not sure this will violate any of their rule or not.
> 
> Also, can anyone advise me how much point I can get from these 3 credential.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## abhisve

Hello,
I am new to this forum and need help about how to get my education assessed.
Can some one help me in sharing the link or steps how can I get my education assessed.
I am into IT services and have completed engg in computer science. I read on various posts about wes and icas. But I am not sure how to get started.

Regards,
Abhishek


----------



## emerald89

Hi,

If you follow this thread from the beginning (which is only 7 pages), you should be able to get some idea.

Basically, this is the guidelines to submit for the assessment:
You can choose either WES or ICAS. It is your preference. But according to the review, WES is faster about 10 days after receiving the documents and ICAS about 8 weeks. But ICAS is recognized in more areas. 

1) Submit the online application and make the payment. The reference number will be issued to you with the instruction
2) Get the universities to send the transcripts and grading directly to assessing authority in the sealed and signed envelope. 
3)There is a grading request form, you have to fill up and get the registrar from the university to fill up. This form should be included in the envelope sent from uni
4) You need to fill up the documents list form indicating what you will be sending and what the uni will be sending. You have to put one set of documents including your degree certificate and send to the assessing authority from your end

For the cases, if the university does not send directly, you can take the sealed envelope and send it yourself. 



abhisve said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this forum and need help about how to get my education assessed.
> Can some one help me in sharing the link or steps how can I get my education assessed.
> I am into IT services and have completed engg in computer science. I read on various posts about wes and icas. But I am not sure how to get started.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhishek


----------



## Survivor

emerald89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you follow this thread from the beginning (which is only 7 pages), you should be able to get some idea.
> 
> Basically, this is the guidelines to submit for the assessment:
> You can choose either WES or ICAS. It is your preference. But according to the review, WES is faster about 10 days after receiving the documents and ICAS about 8 weeks. But ICAS is recognized in more areas.
> 
> 1) Submit the online application and make the payment. The reference number will be issued to you with the instruction
> 2) Get the universities to send the transcripts and grading directly to assessing authority in the sealed and signed envelope.
> 3)There is a grading request form, you have to fill up and get the registrar from the university to fill up. This form should be included in the envelope sent from uni
> 4) You need to fill up the documents list form indicating what you will be sending and what the uni will be sending. You have to put one set of documents including your degree certificate and send to the assessing authority from your end
> 
> For the cases, if the university does not send directly, you can take the sealed envelope and send it yourself.



Hi emerald,

I didn't see the documents list form ,, where can I find it ??


----------



## Survivor

Hi Emerald,
I;m sorry to bother you, but I'm about to send my documents and I really need to know where I can find this "Documents checklist form" that you mentioned to send it...

waiting for your reply


----------



## emerald89

It will be in the instruction email after you have submitted your online application. I am with ICAS, so it might be slightly different for WES.

It will look like this:

DOCUMENT SUBMISSION FORM

Full Name 

ICAS File Number 



I understand that it is my responsibility to obtain and provide the country specific documents as required for the preparation of my ICAS Assessment Report.



I have contacted my school(s) / institution(s) and have submitted the Official Records Request Forms to have documents sent directly to ICAS:



1. ____________________________ 

2. ____________________________ 

3. ____________________________ 

4. ____________________________ 

5. ____________________________ 

6. ____________________________ 

7. ____________________________ 

8. ____________________________ 

9. ____________________________ 

10. ____________________________ 





Enclosed are the following photocopies of educational documents (please be specific and list all documents that you are submitting): 

1. ____________________________ 

2. ____________________________ 

3. ____________________________ 

4. ____________________________ 

5. ____________________________ 

6. ____________________________ 

7. ____________________________ 

8. ____________________________ 

9. ____________________________ 

10. ____________________________ 



Signed: ___________________________



Date: ____________











Survivor said:


> Hi emerald,
> 
> I didn't see the documents list form ,, where can I find it ??


----------



## Survivor

Thanks Emerald .. I have submitted mine with WES, so that's why it is different as they didn't provide a document like this..
But it is useful to add one like this to make the situation clearer for them...

Thanks again


----------



## abhisve

Does part time MBA stands a chance in getting extra points or only full time degree is considered relevant?


----------



## emerald89

ICAS specifically states that they will start processing only when all the documents indicated on this form reach them. 



Survivor said:


> Thanks Emerald .. I have submitted mine with WES, so that's why it is different as they didn't provide a document like this..
> But it is useful to add one like this to make the situation clearer for them...
> 
> Thanks again


----------



## ashpin

Hi Abhishek,

To Apply
https://wes.org/apply/createaccount.asp?loc=onlineapp
You need to select Basic. You can click on the package and refer additional details, it will say which one is suitable for Immigration.

I understand you have done your engineering from India. In that case, please use below link.
WES - Required Documents 
Then Select India, you will get complete details.

All the best. 

Regards,
Ash




abhisve said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this forum and need help about how to get my education assessed.
> Can some one help me in sharing the link or steps how can I get my education assessed.
> I am into IT services and have completed engg in computer science. I read on various posts about wes and icas. But I am not sure how to get started.
> 
> Regards,
> Abhishek


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

Hi Ash, hope you are doing well!

As you said that, i need to submit all certificate starting from 10th to MCA to WES for assessment. However, i read about it on the forum we can't submitted it directly to WES. As per WES direction i need to raise a request to my BOARD and the UNIVERSITY to send all my transcripts and Degree send directly to WES. Am i right? Please correct me if i am wrong and add your comments as well. 

Regards,
Manish


----------



## ashpin

Yes it is right.
You can either tell University to send them directly but I would not recommend specifically in Indian scenario.
The other option is to get envelops in your control from university in sealed envelop of University and they you send all documents along with envelope to WES.

This is what I did and it worked out like charm.





manishkrchaudhary said:


> Hi Ash, hope you are doing well!
> 
> As you said that, i need to submit all certificate starting from 10th to MCA to WES for assessment. However, i read about it on the forum we can't submitted it directly to WES. As per WES direction i need to raise a request to my BOARD and the UNIVERSITY to send all my transcripts and Degree send directly to WES. Am i right? Please correct me if i am wrong and add your comments as well.
> 
> Regards,
> Manish


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

Can you pls suggest what exactly told to university about it ? Reason being I did my 10th and 12th from Bihar Board and I believe they guys not able to understand what he need to do. (2) BA from Delhi University and MCA from Sikkim Manipal University. Means, I have to go Bihar Board ,Delhi University and Sikkim Manipal University as well for all these activities. And request to controller attested all my docs and give me a sealed envelope. One more things they guys create a new copy of all transcript and Degree or I need to give him Xerox copy.

Pls advice.
Manish


----------



## ashpin

Hi,

For 10th and 12th you do not need sealed envelop.
You can put photocopies in the courier that you send to WES.

For Graduation post 12th, you need to approach university and you need to tell them to give all mark sheets attested by registrar or controller of examination. 
And then you need to ask them for sealed envelop with WES address written on the envelope and put these attested copies inside the envelop.

Basically when you approach them, they will know about it. When I approached Mumbai Unverisity they gave me application form and told me to come after 25 days.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Ash



manishkrchaudhary said:


> Can you pls suggest what exactly told to university about it ? Reason being I did my 10th and 12th from Bihar Board and I believe they guys not able to understand what he need to do. (2) BA from Delhi University and MCA from Sikkim Manipal University. Means, I have to go Bihar Board ,Delhi University and Sikkim Manipal University as well for all these activities. And request to controller attested all my docs and give me a sealed envelope. One more things they guys create a new copy of all transcript and Degree or I need to give him Xerox copy.
> 
> Pls advice.
> Manish


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

Thanks Ash,

I would like to know about Fund. How many fund would be required for a family(Self + Spouse+One Child 4 +years?. And which form???


----------



## tun001757

ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> According to following you should get 22 points.
> If your university is not ready to send to WES, you can approach them and get sealed envelope from them in your hand and then you can send.
> Yes you will not get point of not in sealed envelope of university
> 
> Regards,
> Ash


Hi Ash,

Thank you for your reply. Unfortunatly, the Uni from Myanmar don't even has seal envelop, may be they have but just don't want to give to students. They just gave me transcripts and stamp the seal & sign on the envelop. The envelop is still open. As I asked someone to do for me, it was out of my control. Now I have to try my luck and send this envelop to WES. Hope it work out.


----------



## ashpin

Same happened with me.
Mumbai university gave me opened envelope but they put seal on the opening.
So I myself put gum and that was fine. I guess same is the case with you. Correct me if I am wrong.

Regards 
Ash


tun001757 said:


> Hi Ash,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. Unfortunatly, the Uni from Myanmar don't even has seal envelop, may be they have but just don't want to give to students. They just gave me transcripts and stamp the seal & sign on the envelop. The envelop is still open. As I asked someone to do for me, it was out of my control. Now I have to try my luck and send this envelop to WES. Hope it work out.


----------



## ashpin

Hi,

I guess you require 18000 cad approximately. It should be in liquid in your bank account or in FD.
Please see following site for detailed info.

Proof of funds – Federal skilled workers

Regards,
Ash


manishkrchaudhary said:


> Thanks Ash,
> 
> I would like to know about Fund. How many fund would be required for a family(Self + Spouse+One Child 4 +years?. And which form???


----------



## tun001757

ashpin said:


> Same happened with me.
> Mumbai university gave me opened envelope but they put seal on the opening.
> So I myself put gum and that was fine. I guess same is the case with you. Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Regards
> Ash



Yes. same thing I guess. They put seal (chop the uni stamp) on the opening part and signed there. So the seal appears half on the enevelop's and another half on the envelop. I hope you understand what I am trying to say. 

What I need to do is glue the envelope and send to WES.


----------



## ashpin

Boss then you are all set then 
How would WES know whether it is glued by you or University. 

Go ahead there will not be any issue. Just glue it properly, if envelop is wasted then you are in trouble. 

All the best. 

Regards,
Ash


tun001757 said:


> Yes. same thing I guess. They put seal (chop the uni stamp) on the opening part and signed there. So the seal appears half on the enevelop's and another half on the envelop. I hope you understand what I am trying to say.
> 
> What I need to do is glue the envelope and send to WES.


----------



## abhisve

ashpin said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> To Apply
> https://wes.org/apply/createaccount.asp?loc=onlineapp
> You need to select Basic. You can click on the package and refer additional details, it will say which one is suitable for Immigration.
> 
> I understand you have done your engineering from India. In that case, please use below link.
> WES - Required Documents
> Then Select India, you will get complete details.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Regards,
> Ash


Thanks ashpin.
While updating details on wes. 
We have education credentials.
Country of education- INDIA 
name of credential - ???
Name of institution - college name
Institution type -???

Do I need to do it for class 12 also. In that case what will be name of credential?


----------



## ashpin

Hi,

Nope. Not for class 12. 
You need to put qualification after 12.
But while sending documents it is always advisable to send photocopies of 10th and 12th to avoid any doubt in their mind at a later stage.

Generally you qualification will be equated only after high school i.e. 12th.

Hope this helps.

Good day.

Regards,
Ash


abhisve said:


> Thanks ashpin.
> While updating details on wes.
> We have education credentials.
> Country of education- INDIA
> name of credential - ???
> Name of institution - college name
> Institution type -???
> 
> Do I need to do it for class 12 also. In that case what will be name of credential?


----------



## abhisve

ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nope. Not for class 12.
> You need to put qualification after 12.
> But while sending documents it is always advisable to send photocopies of 10th and 12th to avoid any doubt in their mind at a later stage.
> 
> Generally you qualification will be equated only after high school i.e. 12th.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Good day.
> 
> Regards,
> Ash


What to enter for name of credential and institution type..
I did engg (B.E) from VTU.


----------



## ashpin

Hi, 


I don't in your case, but this is what I entered. Hope it makes sense.
Please check attached image.


Regards,
Ash


abhisve said:


> What to enter for name of credential and institution type..
> I did engg (B.E) from VTU.


----------



## tun001757

ashpin said:


> Boss then you are all set then
> How would WES know whether it is glued by you or University.
> 
> Go ahead there will not be any issue. Just glue it properly, if envelop is wasted then you are in trouble.
> 
> All the best.
> 
> Regards,
> Ash


*How would WES know whether it is glued by you or University. *
I dont' know 


*if envelop is wasted then you are in trouble. *
I have to ask my sister from Myanmar to send to WES via DHL. What do you mean the envelop is wasted? 

Btw, since I have to send by myself, should I put My univerisity address as "FROM" ?

Please advise. Thankssss


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

Hi Ash,

Can i borrow this amount to my relative and put my Saving Account or take a Personal Loan and put my saving account? It will be acceptable ot not because today i have talk to one of consaltant abt fund he said you need to show three months old money in your account.

Please advice.

Manish


----------



## ashpin

Hi,

Yes consultant is right. It has to be 3 months old.
It should reflect either in terms of bank account statement or FDs.

If you put heavy amount in your account then source might be questioned.

Unfortunately I don't know about this. 

Can somebody else help?

Regards,
Ash



manishkrchaudhary said:


> Hi Ash,
> 
> Can i borrow this amount to my relative and put my Saving Account or take a Personal Loan and put my saving account? It will be acceptable ot not because today i have talk to one of consaltant abt fund he said you need to show three months old money in your account.
> 
> Please advice.
> 
> Manish


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

huummmm  

Thnaks NP.

Please suggest when we need to show this fund. Means, which stage?


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

Hi Ash,

I am from Delhi. CAn we exchange our number to each other.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## ashpin

Dear Manish,

We need to show this fund at the application stage. When you are actually ready to send your application documents.
You need to get statements and Bank confirmation letter from Bank and submit with your other documents in Application package.

Good day and all the best. 

Regards,
Ash


manishkrchaudhary said:


> huummmm
> 
> Thnaks NP.
> 
> Please suggest when we need to show this fund. Means, which stage?


----------



## aq_blues

Ashpin, 
Where did you get the info that bank statement needs to be three months old ?
I didn't see it anywhere. 
Thanks, 
AQ


----------



## tun001757

aq_blues said:


> Ashpin,
> Where did you get the info that bank statement needs to be three months old ?
> I didn't see it anywhere.
> Thanks,
> AQ


Yes. I am also worry about this 3 months thing. If I open FD now when I submit it on June, it is only 1 month old. How to do? 

Please advise.


----------



## ashpin

Hi,

I did not read it anywhere but my agent told me that you need to have stable balance at least for 3 months to avoid any unexpected queries.

For instance, if you deposit huge money then obviously it will catch eye and raise doubts.

In my case also I deposited huge amount but the source is written as XXX Saving Certificate, so it justifies.

Nonetheless, what my agent said as long as you are able to justify the source which is not driven by loan then it is fine.

Again this comes into picture, if query is raised, otherwise it is fine. 

My agent said couple of times application is rejected because of fund also, so it is always better to be on the safer side.

Hope this helps. 

Good day

Regards,
Ash



tun001757 said:


> Yes. I am also worry about this 3 months thing. If I open FD now when I submit it on June, it is only 1 month old. How to do?
> 
> Please advise.


----------



## ashpin

Hi,

Sorry for typo.
Three months old means latest three month statement and it is RECOMMENDED to have stable balance above the threshold limit for 3 months.

Good day and sorry for typo. 

Regards,
Ash



aq_blues said:


> Ashpin,
> Where did you get the info that bank statement needs to be three months old ?
> I didn't see it anywhere.
> Thanks,
> AQ


----------



## raj147

Hi All,

I have completed diploma after 10th. Then done BE for 3 yrs (lateral entry). Do I need to send both diploma & degree certificates. 

Also, proof of fund is required only 3 months before entering Canada, am I right?

Thanks
Raj


----------



## ashpin

Dear Raj,

Yes you have to send both.
Good day.

Regards,
Ash


raj147 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have completed diploma after 10th. Then done BE for 3 yrs (lateral entry). Do I need to send both diploma & degree certificates.
> 
> Also, proof of fund is required only 3 months before entering Canada, am I right?
> 
> Thanks
> Raj


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

Hi Ash, Hope your are doing well.

i have purchase a house around three years back and for this we have taken a House Loan for 20 Years. is it create any problem for my application? 

Regards,
Manish


----------



## ashpin

Hi,

I really do not have idea in such scenario, but if I am authority, I would look for liquid fund as this is estimated to be required as settlement fund.
You can sale your house easily plus it is on loan so it is not advisable to declare this as fund.

Regards,
Ash



manishkrchaudhary said:


> Hi Ash, Hope your are doing well.
> 
> i have purchase a house around three years back and for this we have taken a House Loan for 20 Years. is it create any problem for my application?
> 
> Regards,
> Manish


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

Hi ash,

Thaks for prompt reply. However, i want to know about my loan amount which i took from the bank for house purchase. my question is (1) it may raise by visa officer. You had taken loan then first you have to repayment your house loan then we consider you application because you are in dept.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## ashpin

Hi,

To be very frank, I am blank on this part. 
Can somebody else answer, if any idea?

Thanks

Regards,
Ash


manishkrchaudhary said:


> Hi ash,
> 
> Thaks for prompt reply. However, i want to know about my loan amount which i took from the bank for house purchase. my question is (1) it may raise by visa officer. You had taken loan then first you have to repayment your house loan then we consider you application because you are in dept.
> 
> Regards,
> Manish


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

Thnak Bye GN..


----------



## emerald89

*IELTS Report*

Dear All,

I emailed and asked British Council Singapore whether they can issue the additional copy of test report and this is the reply...

'Thank you for your email below.
If you are planning to use your IELTS test report form for purpose of immigration to Canada, what you can do is submit your personal copy to the immigration office. As soon as you receive the proof of submission, you may scan this document and send it to us via email and we will reprint another test report form for you. '

Hope this helps people who are in dilemma how to release the one and only copy of the TRF.


----------



## sultanshah

ashpin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for typo.
> Three months old means latest three month statement and it is RECOMMENDED to have stable balance above the threshold limit for 3 months.
> 
> Good day and sorry for typo.
> 
> Regards,
> Ash


Hi ashpin how r u..I am an electrical engineer and currently doing job. I dont have liquid funds of 11000 dollars. I am single and people ussually dont have this amount of funds. I beleive this immigration is not only for upper class families who have this amount in their banks. I have a plot in my name of value 25000 CAD. can I show that as an asset and proof of funds and state that once I get immigration I will sell this.

looking forward for your reply.

regards.


----------



## SunshineJuly

emerald89 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got the reply from ICAS as below. I think I will go ahead with my Masters.
> 
> "
> Thank you for your enquiry.
> 
> Yes, an assessment of your master’s degree alone can be provided.
> 
> Please contact us if you require any additional information or clarification.
> 
> ICAS of Canada"
> 
> to my question below
> "
> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> Thank you for your email. What I would like to specifically find out is whether I can get only my Master Degree assessed to claim points without the assessment for underlying Bachelor Degree.
> 
> My university does not have the service to reply directly to overseas institutions with regard to the grades and academic transcript. However, they can issue the transcripts to me instead.
> 
> So, I am wondering, as ICAS does not accept the documents submitted by the student, whether I could only get my Master degree from NUS assessed and use for immigration purpose.
> 
> I would be grateful if you could please advise how the students from other institutions whose university does not provide the service handle the situation to get their degree recognized.
> 
> Looking forward to your reply."


Hi Emerald89,

I chanced upon your post in this thread where it was mentioned that NUS does not to send academic transcript to overseas institution.
However, I was reading one of the NUS site: (nus.edu.sg/registrar/adminpolicy/transcripts.html) where one of their delivery modes is overseas post using Fedex Express.

I was wondering if you can share with me if there is anything I have missed out.
Have you manage to post your transcript to ICAS already?

Thank you very much.


----------



## emerald89

Hi Sunshine,

NUS sent the transcript to ICAS directly but my native uni does not not send for my Bachelor degree to overseas. The only way I can do for this is to go back, get the documents in sealed and signed envelope and send by myself. 

In the end, I chose to assess (I am taking the risk here to shorten the processing time)
only Master Degree from NUS which will send the the transcripts together with the request letter.

My documents have reached to ICAS successfully. Let me know if you would like get more info. 



SunshineJuly said:


> Hi Emerald89,
> 
> I chanced upon your post in this thread where it was mentioned that NUS does not to send academic transcript to overseas institution.
> However, I was reading one of the NUS site: (nus.edu.sg/registrar/adminpolicy/transcripts.html) where one of their delivery modes is overseas post using Fedex Express.
> 
> I was wondering if you can share with me if there is anything I have missed out.
> Have you manage to post your transcript to ICAS already?
> 
> Thank you very much.


----------



## Survivor

emerald89 said:


> Hi Sunshine,
> 
> NUS sent the transcript to ICAS directly but my native uni does not not send for my Bachelor degree to overseas. The only way I can do for this is to go back, get the documents in sealed and signed envelope and send by myself.
> 
> In the end, I chose to assess (I am taking the risk here to shorten the processing time)
> only Master Degree from NUS which will send the the transcripts together with the request letter.
> 
> My documents have reached to ICAS successfully. Let me know if you would like get more info.



I have taken the same risk with WES, but my status is still "waiting for required documents"... I will keep you updated if it worked or not.


----------



## emerald89

I think if does not work out, we have very little chance for this year quota.

I hope next year EOI system will not tighten so much in requirements. Afraid, it will become something like Aussie system which is so difficult to meet. 



Survivor said:


> I have taken the same risk with WES, but my status is still "waiting for required documents"... I will keep you updated if it worked or not.


----------



## SunshineJuly

emerald89 said:


> Hi Sunshine,
> 
> NUS sent the transcript to ICAS directly but my native uni does not not send for my Bachelor degree to overseas. The only way I can do for this is to go back, get the documents in sealed and signed envelope and send by myself.
> 
> In the end, I chose to assess (I am taking the risk here to shorten the processing time)
> only Master Degree from NUS which will send the the transcripts together with the request letter.
> 
> My documents have reached to ICAS successfully. Let me know if you would like get more info.


Hi Emerald,

Thank you for the info!
For ICAS, it requires the institution to include the Official Records Request form when they send the transcript directly to ICAS.

From my understanding, we need to email this form to NUS separately after we applied our transcript online. Can I double check with you on this process? 
The fact that the transcript application is done Online, we need to state in the remarks fields to ask them to refer to the form emailed to them. Is this what you have done too?


----------



## Survivor

As expected, WES increased their processing time to the double due to the high volume of applications.
This is a general email from WES that I have received today:

"Assessment Timeline
Due to extremely high volume for FSWP, credential assessments are now estimated to take 20 days from the time of receipt and acceptance of all required documents and payment. We are making every effort to complete reports as quickly as possible. We apologize in advance for any inconvenience but thank you for your patience."


----------



## emerald89

Hi Sunshine,

You have to fill up the one portion of the Official Records Request form. So, this is what I did,

1) When I submit the application to NUS, indicated in the Remarks field that I will send hardcopy document that should be included in their package to ICAS
2) I filled up the portion of the form and then went down to SSC and submit the form to the counter with the record request reference number

It would take about 5 days for processing. When the document are sent over to ICAS, NUS send status email to me.




SunshineJuly said:


> Hi Emerald,
> 
> Thank you for the info!
> For ICAS, it requires the institution to include the Official Records Request form when they send the transcript directly to ICAS.
> 
> From my understanding, we need to email this form to NUS separately after we applied our transcript online. Can I double check with you on this process?
> The fact that the transcript application is done Online, we need to state in the remarks fields to ask them to refer to the form emailed to them. Is this what you have done too?


----------



## emerald89

*Status Update ICAS*

My application status is updated as 'Documents Received' on 28 May. Lets see how long it would take to get the result from here.


----------



## emerald89

It is still so much better than ICAS which will take about 8-10 weeks, +/- 70 days for processing. I am kicking myself very hard for making the impulse decision without researching for the information. The earliest I can expect for the report is end July. 




Survivor said:


> As expected, WES increased their processing time to the double due to the high volume of applications.
> This is a general email from WES that I have received today:
> 
> "Assessment Timeline
> Due to extremely high volume for FSWP, credential assessments are now estimated to take 20 days from the time of receipt and acceptance of all required documents and payment. We are making every effort to complete reports as quickly as possible. We apologize in advance for any inconvenience but thank you for your patience."


----------



## gchabs

Survivor said:


> As expected, WES increased their processing time to the double due to the high volume of applications.
> This is a general email from WES that I have received today:
> 
> "Assessment Timeline
> Due to extremely high volume for FSWP, credential assessments are now estimated to take 20 days from the time of receipt and acceptance of all required documents and payment. We are making every effort to complete reports as quickly as possible. We apologize in advance for any inconvenience but thank you for your patience."


When did you apply!?
When did WES received your docs!?
What is your current status on their website!?


----------



## Survivor

gchabs said:


> When did you apply!?
> When did WES received your docs!?
> What is your current status on their website!?


Hi,

I have applied on 19th of May, WES still didn't receive my documents.
My current status shows "Waiting for required documents".


----------



## gchabs

Survivor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied on 19th of May, WES still didn't receive my documents.
> My current status shows "Waiting for required documents".


Mine were received on 23rd morning and it still says 'Documents Received - review on progress' 

I haven't got a delay email from them, yet....


----------



## Survivor

gchabs said:


> Mine were received on 23rd morning and it still says 'Documents Received - review on progress'
> 
> I haven't got a delay email from them, yet....



According to my courier track, my documents have been delivered on 26th, but my status on their website shows nothing, and I'm not sure about the documents sent from the University.
I have received that email yesterday and it came into my SPAM folder, don't know why but that's what happened !!!
I have also checked their website and the processing time has changed also to 20 days on their FAQ.
Hopefully you will not be affected.


----------



## gchabs

Survivor said:


> According to my courier track, my documents have been delivered on 26th, but my status on their website shows nothing, and I'm not sure about the documents sent from the University.
> I have received that email yesterday and it came into my SPAM folder, don't know why but that's what happened !!!
> I have also checked their website and the processing time has changed also to 20 days on their FAQ.
> Hopefully you will not be affected.


This is their reply when I asked them why my status hasn't changed to 'Documents Accepted - evaluation is progress'!?



Your file is currently under review with documents we have received. All documents and/or correspondence arriving in our office must go through a 24-48hr processing time. Please note that you will see an update on your account status after the documents have been reviewed by the evaluation team. For a 7 business day service, this will occur after 3-4 business days. 

If, upon review of these documents WES decides to seek additional information, we will inform you and your file will be placed on hold. Please visit: https://www.wes.org/appstatus/indexca.aspx and LOGIN with your email and password to view the most up-to-date information.

Best regards, 
Customer Service Representative
World Education Services (WES) Canada


----------



## SunshineJuly

emerald89 said:


> Hi Sunshine,
> 
> You have to fill up the one portion of the Official Records Request form. So, this is what I did,
> 
> 1) When I submit the application to NUS, indicated in the Remarks field that I will send hardcopy document that should be included in their package to ICAS
> 2) I filled up the portion of the form and then went down to SSC and submit the form to the counter with the record request reference number
> 
> It would take about 5 days for processing. When the document are sent over to ICAS, NUS send status email to me.


Thank you, Emerald.
Good luck for your ICAS results.


----------



## SunshineJuly

Hi,

While preparing for documents for ECA, I have this question: Does anyone know what will happen to the submitted FSW application but the maximum quota for the occupation code is reached? Will they roll over as backlog to yr 2015 and process it under the new Express Entry ? Or we need to re-apply again ?

Thank you!


----------



## ashpin

Hi,

No. They will not roll over. They will send your application back.
It will be fresh process in 2015. I know you were not looking for this reply but this is fact. 

Regards,
Ash


SunshineJuly said:


> Hi,
> 
> While preparing for documents for ECA, I have this question: Does anyone know what will happen to the submitted FSW application but the maximum quota for the occupation code is reached? Will they roll over as backlog to yr 2015 and process it under the new Express Entry ? Or we need to re-apply again ?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## aq_blues

So would you lose your application fees ?


----------



## ashpin

Hi,

No
They will not charge your card if they return your application. 

Regards,
Ash


aq_blues said:


> So would you lose your application fees ?


----------



## raj147

Dear All,

Hw fast do I need send the certificates after applying online? 2-3 weeks allowed?

Regards
Raj


----------



## ashpin

As soon as possible.
Yes 2-3 weeks allowed.

Regards,
Ash


raj147 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Hw fast do I need send the certificates after applying online? 2-3 weeks allowed?
> 
> Regards
> Raj


----------



## Opheliyak

*Masters Equivalency S-LP*

Hi All,

I empathise with you all. I am Australian and have a 4 yr degree in Speech-Language Pathology. It is a type of Applied Science degree. This is equivalent to a Masters in U.S. /Canada but it has taken me 3 years to get through the whole process!
I went with IQAS who were very through and sent back the evaluation in 8 weeks. They told me exactly which documents they required in writing so I'm not sure why they didn't tell you. They granted equivalency based on my syllabus, clinical practicum documents but also asked me to sit an exam CASLPA that covered my entire degree. They also only hold them twice a year and it taken 6-9 weeks to get the results.

Since I graduated 14 years ago and have specialised in paediatrics and autism it was all pretty daunting. I had to buy and memorise 36 books then pay $1500 to sit it. I think for anything medical it is very stringent.

I'm hoping to work with the Australian and Canadian bodies to streamline this for others in future. 
Good luck to you all.


----------



## kelynrowe2014

Hi,

Anyone from PTU INDIA here got WES done? Please suggest me that how do i go about it?

Regards,
Kelyn


----------



## cfuture

emerald89 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need your kind help on this.
> 
> I have Masters Degree in Singapore which is related to the occupation. I am planning to apply for education assessment for Canada migration.
> 
> Is it sufficient if I just submit my Master Degree for the assessment without including my Bachelor Degree? Is it enough to claim point for the education?
> 
> Regards,
> Emerald


Hi Emerald, Did you send your masters degree to WES yourself or did you asked your institution to send it? I also have a masters from NUS. Shall i send myself or ask NUS to send to WES. I spoke to NUS, they do not support this because they already have an online degree verification portal which can be accessed by anyone.


----------



## cfuture

emerald89 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Need your kind help on this.
> 
> I have Masters Degree in Singapore which is related to the occupation. I am planning to apply for education assessment for Canada migration.
> 
> Is it sufficient if I just submit my Master Degree for the assessment without including my Bachelor Degree? Is it enough to claim point for the education?
> 
> Regards,
> Emerald


Hi Emerald, How did you submit Masters degree? Did you submit to WES yourself or your Singapore university sent it for you?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi

kelynrowe2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone from PTU INDIA here got WES done? Please suggest me that how do i go about it?
> 
> Regards,
> Kelyn


Have you checked this?

http://www.ptu.ac.in/userfiles/file/FILE10002.PDF

Refer official Transcripts here.


----------



## gurudev

Hi Experts,

I have a bachelors degree in commerce and a Masters in Computer applications.

My "Bachelors" education is NOT related to my "Masters" and I want to get my Masters assessed. 

Would it be an issue if I do not get my Bachelors assessed?

thanks,
Guru


----------



## gurudev

gurudev said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a bachelors degree in commerce and a Masters in Computer applications.
> 
> My "Bachelors" education is NOT related to my "Masters" and I want to get my Masters assessed.
> 
> Would it be an issue if I do not get my Bachelors assessed?
> 
> thanks,
> Guru


bump up...Can someone please answer my question? Thanks.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi

gurudev said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have a bachelors degree in commerce and a Masters in Computer applications.
> 
> My "Bachelors" education is NOT related to my "Masters" and I want to get my Masters assessed.
> 
> Would it be an issue if I do not get my Bachelors assessed?
> 
> thanks,
> Guru


In most of the cases WES did not ask for Bachelors when Masters was sent.However, in some cases WES is known to ask for Bachelors degree copy and transcripts specifically. As far as bachelors not being related to Masters, it won't be an issue. 
However, if you ask me I'd say take a chance by sending your Masters only and then if they ask for Bachelors specifically, you can send it later on but it may cause some delay.
So do keep your occupation category in mind as well since delays won't help if your intended occupation is hot.


----------



## gurudev

sssagi said:


> In most of the cases WES did not ask for Bachelors when Masters was sent.However, in some cases WES is known to ask for Bachelors degree copy and transcripts specifically. As far as bachelors not being related to Masters, it won't be an issue.
> However, if you ask me I'd say take a chance by sending your Masters only and then if they ask for Bachelors specifically, you can send it later on but it may cause some delay.
> So do keep your occupation category in mind as well since delays won't help if your intended occupation is hot.


Thanks sssagi! I really appreciate your advise.


I had a few more queries which do not seem appropriate to this thread. To save time I just PM'd you my queries. 

Once you answer I'll share the same on the forum for everyone's benefit 

Kindly answer. Thanks.


----------



## raj147

Hi All,

I have sent my docs to WES on monday and the status is still waiting for documents. How long do they take to update the status after receiving the docs? Anyone experienced?


----------



## raj147

Mates, 
Received mail from wes. Processing time is almost 4 weeks for certificates issued in India


----------



## info4sourav

Hi everyone,

My wife and I,have decided to immigrate to Canada. 

Based on the suggestion by many in this forum,we tried to have a look on how the entire process can be initiated on our own,without approaching an agent.

Assessment by the respective body seems to the first stage,where I found the equivalence of our educational credentials with respect to Canadian standards. I found that both my BE & MBA degrees are considered at the same level. However,on the WES website,it is mentioned that we have to get an Academic Transcript from the respective universities,that too in a sealed envelop.

Based on the above,I immediately sent a request mail to my universities,but without any reply till date (as expected). It is very difficult for me to visit the universities (located at various locations in India) and follow up while being there in person.

Can anyone tell me how to handle cases like this or what do people do normally..If we appoint an agent,does he take this pain or the responsibility lies on the applicants only to get the Transcripts & send them to WES??

Regards,

Sourav Chakraborty

INDIA


----------



## raj147

info4sourav said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife and I,have decided to immigrate to Canada.
> 
> Based on the suggestion by many in this forum,we tried to have a look on how the entire process can be initiated on our own,without approaching an agent.
> 
> Assessment by the respective body seems to the first stage,where I found the equivalence of our educational credentials with respect to Canadian standards. I found that both my BE & MBA degrees are considered at the same level. However,on the WES website,it is mentioned that we have to get an Academic Transcript from the respective universities,that too in a sealed envelop.
> 
> Based on the above,I immediately sent a request mail to my universities,but without any reply till date (as expected). It is very difficult for me to visit the universities (located at various locations in India) and follow up while being there in person.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to handle cases like this or what do people do normally..If we appoint an agent,does he take this pain or the responsibility lies on the applicants only to get the Transcripts & send them to WES??
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sourav Chakraborty
> 
> INDIA


Hi Sourav,

This is true that many of universities in India are not supporting, even not replying genuine mails. I did lot of leg work with my university clerks to get my certificates attested. Try to get a close contact with secretaries in your universities.

Appointing an agent would not solve the purpose, with my experience. Hope this helps.

Best wishes
Raj


----------



## info4sourav

raj147 said:


> Hi Sourav,
> 
> This is true that many of universities in India are not supporting, even not replying genuine mails. I did lot of leg work with my university clerks to get my certificates attested. Try to get a close contact with secretaries in your universities.
> 
> Appointing an agent would not solve the purpose, with my experience. Hope this helps.
> 
> Best wishes
> Raj


Hi Raj,

Thanks for your feedback.

In my case, as I have a BE (Graduate) and then a MBA (postgraduate) degree,do I have to get both the certificates attested from the respective authorities? 
As you know,our final certificates are already signed and stamped by the university authorities,even after that do we need attestation on the xerox copies?

Say,even if the authority agrees to do that,but is it possible to get them in a sealed envelop by them? What process did u follow,if you can kindly guide me....

Thanks & regards,

Sourav


----------



## raj147

info4sourav said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> In my case, as I have a BE (Graduate) and then a MBA (postgraduate) degree,do I have to get both the certificates attested from the respective authorities?
> As you know,our final certificates are already signed and stamped by the university authorities,even after that do we need attestation on the xerox copies?
> 
> Say,even if the authority agrees to do that,but is it possible to get them in a sealed envelop by them? What process did u follow,if you can kindly guide me....
> 
> Thanks & regards,
> 
> Sourav


Hi Sourav,

As per WES, only consolidated marksheets requires attestation and not the degree certificate which we receive during convocation. Technicallly, universities should not deny alumni's request for attestation.

And regarding your question of attesting whether BE or MBA, you have apply for assessment for relevant qualifications. Say you did BE in electronics and MBA in HR, and apply FSW thru Electronics engineer position, then its sufficient to assess only BE.

Hope this clarifies.

Regards
Raj


----------



## shalinipuri10

hi,
you need do submit all your post secondary degrees for assessment


----------



## colchar

info4sourav said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.
> 
> In my case, as I have a BE (Graduate) and then a MBA (postgraduate) degree



How is a B.E. (a Bachelor's of Engineering) a graduate degree? A Bachelor's is an undergraduate degree.


----------



## kct22

Hi All,

I have done my B.Tech(IT) and asked my university to attest the photocopies of my degree certificate and consolidated certificate. They asked me to collect the attested certificate after one week with the sealed cover.
My question is do I have to send another copy of all cerificates to WES. 

Thank in advance.


----------



## K Sera Sera

Hi All,

I have done Bachelors in Management Studies and Masters in Management Studies with a specialization in HR. Both are full time from Mumbai University.

For both of my degrees, only final year semester exams were conducted by Mumbai University, rest all the semesters were conducted by my college. In such a scenario, is it fine if I send the Mumbai University attested copies of final year marksheets and degree certificates? Or should I go to my college and get my college marksheets attested? Would Mumbai University then attest those marksheets?

I would really appreciate if anyone who has recently applied to Mumbai University for attestation could share their experience, charges paid, time taken, etc.


----------



## K Sera Sera

Hi friends,

I am looking for your guidance on this -


I want to know whether it is necessary to pay first on WES and then apply to the university of transcripts.

I am unable to make the payment now. Is it fine if I submit the WES Academic Records Request form without the reference number? And once I receive the envelope from University, I can quote the reference number on the same?

I am in urgent need of your inputs 



K Sera Sera said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done Bachelors in Management Studies and Masters in Management Studies with a specialization in HR. Both are full time from Mumbai University.
> 
> For both of my degrees, only final year semester exams were conducted by Mumbai University, rest all the semesters were conducted by my college. In such a scenario, is it fine if I send the Mumbai University attested copies of final year marksheets and degree certificates? Or should I go to my college and get my college marksheets attested? Would Mumbai University then attest those marksheets?
> 
> I would really appreciate if anyone who has recently applied to Mumbai University for attestation could share their experience, charges paid, time taken, etc.


----------



## shalinipuri10

*transcripts*

hi,
The universaties take a lot of time to send in the attested documents and transcripts first apply to them and put the academic request form for attestation without reference no once you recieve the documents then apply to WES. so you could wait for the transcripts because some universaties take 2 months for the procedure.


----------



## K Sera Sera

shalinipuri10 said:


> hi,
> The universaties take a lot of time to send in the attested documents and transcripts first apply to them and put the academic request form for attestation without reference no once you recieve the documents then apply to WES. so you could wait for the transcripts because some universaties take 2 months for the procedure.


Thank you very much for your help, Shalini. It really helped.


----------



## scharanjit

hi 
I have received transcripts for my graduate degree and masters.

for eca, do I need to send photocopies of marksheets along to WES. ol transcripts be enough.


----------



## craudiu

Opheliyak said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I empathise with you all. I am Australian and have a 4 yr degree in Speech-Language Pathology. It is a type of Applied Science degree. This is equivalent to a Masters in U.S. /Canada but it has taken me 3 years to get through the whole process!
> I went with IQAS who were very through and sent back the evaluation in 8 weeks. They told me exactly which documents they required in writing so I'm not sure why they didn't tell you. They granted equivalency based on my syllabus, clinical practicum documents but also asked me to sit an exam CASLPA that covered my entire degree. They also only hold them twice a year and it taken 6-9 weeks to get the results.
> 
> Since I graduated 14 years ago and have specialised in paediatrics and autism it was all pretty daunting. I had to buy and memorise 36 books then pay $1500 to sit it. I think for anything medical it is very stringent.
> 
> I'm hoping to work with the Australian and Canadian bodies to streamline this for others in future.
> Good luck to you all.


We feel your pain, Ophelia!
Having the same issues trying to get my wife's Bachelor degree recognized as equivalent... Did IQAS give you an explicit equivalency to the Canadian Master's? We used WES, and they won't do it.


----------



## rkurup82

Hi K Sera Sera,

I hope you are doing well. I am planning to get by Educational Assessment done for Canada, and am facing a similar predicament - I have done my B.Sc and MMS from University of Mumbai.

My understanding with respect to attestations for MMS is as under:

1st and 2nd Semester marksheets from the Institute, and 3rd and 4th Semester marksheets from the University.

Is this correct? Would be very helpful if you could confirm my understanding.

Look forward to your revert.

Thanks,

Rahul 




K Sera Sera said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have done Bachelors in Management Studies and Masters in Management Studies with a specialization in HR. Both are full time from Mumbai University.
> 
> For both of my degrees, only final year semester exams were conducted by Mumbai University, rest all the semesters were conducted by my college. In such a scenario, is it fine if I send the Mumbai University attested copies of final year marksheets and degree certificates? Or should I go to my college and get my college marksheets attested? Would Mumbai University then attest those marksheets?
> 
> I would really appreciate if anyone who has recently applied to Mumbai University for attestation could share their experience, charges paid, time taken, etc.


----------



## rkurup82

Hi K Sera Sera,

I hope you are doing well. I am planning to get by Educational Assessment done for Canada, and am facing a similar predicament - I have done my B.Sc and MMS from University of Mumbai.

My understanding with respect to attestations for MMS is as under:

1st and 2nd Semester marksheets from the Institute, and 3rd and 4th Semester marksheets from the University.

Is this correct? Would be very helpful if you could confirm my understanding.

Look forward to your revert.

Thanks,

Rahul


----------



## Priyanga

I have completed diploma and then did B.tech. Both in india. when applying in WES for ECA should i submit documents for both Diploma and B.tech?


----------



## raj147

Priyanga said:


> I have completed diploma and then did B.tech. Both in india. when applying in WES for ECA should i submit documents for both Diploma and B.tech?


Hi..
Its not mandatory to assess both. But when u r applying for FSW, then u need to provide all copies of your education. Now in your case, u can choose anyone based on your points requirements. 
Thx


----------



## gallant9

Hello all,

Me and my wife are planning to apply under the FSW programme for a PR Visa to Canada. Is it required to assess my partner's educational credentials also through WES to claim those 10 points out of 40 available for the partner ? Or getting my one is sufficient enough. 

I am the primary applicant.


----------



## Yoeman

emerald89 said:


> It is still so much better than ICAS which will take about 8-10 weeks, +/- 70 days for processing. I am kicking myself very hard for making the impulse decision without researching for the information. The earliest I can expect for the report is end July.


Hi Emerald,

Were u able to get your educational assessment done?
Pls share your result :confused2:

Thanks 
Yoeman


----------



## deepakmunjal84

Hi,

I am looking to apply for ECA from WES under FSW program. I have done B.Tech(CE) from MDU, Rohtak..
I have a query, about sending the Documents to WES. 

Actually my cousin is living in Ontario and he has came few days back in India(I am staying in India). And he will be going back to Ontario Canada in next 2 weeks. So should I give the document in a sealed envelop and if he courier it in Canada itself.. Will it be ok. OR should I have to courier it from India itself.. ?

Also, If any one give me any experience to get the documents from MDU, Please share. Thanks.

Regards
Deepak,




ashpin said:


> As soon as possible.
> Yes 2-3 weeks allowed.
> 
> Regards,
> Ash


----------



## madhusanthosh

Your relative can courier from Canada.. It is not a problem. The actual rule is the universities have to send the transcript to WES directly, But in India, none of the universities will do it. So, WES understands our situation and expects the applicant to send the transcript. The transcript should not be open by you. The sealed enveloped should be sent without opening it.


----------



## madhusanthosh

gallant9 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Me and my wife are planning to apply under the FSW programme for a PR Visa to Canada. Is it required to assess my partner's educational credentials also through WES to claim those 10 points out of 40 available for the partner ? Or getting my one is sufficient enough.
> 
> I am the primary applicant.


As far as the last year FSW programme is concerned, it is enough if you reach 67 points . So, wife's score are not mandatory. But under express entry, the more points you accumulate, the more chances for you to get invitation at the earliest. As long as, you have job offer and gain those 600 points, your chances of getting an invitation letter is high. In that case, those 10 points not needed. If not, you need to try and accumulate maximum points out of the remaining 600. So, in that case your wife's 10 points is very much needed.


----------



## apandey

I have a query; For how many years the accessed report from WES is valid?


----------



## madhusanthosh

apandey said:


> I have a query; For how many years the accessed report from WES is valid?


5 years


----------



## ejpaul77

Hi All,

I am kick starting my Educational Assessment process this Friday, only documents am sending WES are a passport copy and sealed Degree Transcript's coz that's my highest qualification. Could someone suggest if there is anything else i may need to do?

Thank You.


----------



## sweetmann27

Hi Deepak, 

Please let me know how you took your transcripts from university as i did my engineering from MDU rohtak only.Apart from this do we need to send school certificates also..What is this sealed envelope means?Please calrify these things.

And did you get assesment result?
Thanks
Manju



deepakmunjal84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to apply for ECA from WES under FSW program. I have done B.Tech(CE) from MDU, Rohtak..
> I have a query, about sending the Documents to WES.
> 
> Actually my cousin is living in Ontario and he has came few days back in India(I am staying in India). And he will be going back to Ontario Canada in next 2 weeks. So should I give the document in a sealed envelop and if he courier it in Canada itself.. Will it be ok. OR should I have to courier it from India itself.. ?
> 
> Also, If any one give me any experience to get the documents from MDU, Please share. Thanks.
> 
> Regards
> Deepak,


----------



## Yoeman

Hi Manju,

You need to send attested copies of your DMC's for assesment.
You can get it done by going to R3 Dept (pariksha sadan), MD University Gate No 2, Rohtak.

Cost of getting DMC's verified/attested is Rs 300.

You need to carry a A4 size envelope with you. This will be stamped by the clerk with univ seal. Put all your attested DMC's in it and send

It will take a couple of hrs to do this.
Please note: Entry to R3 is allowed between 11 am - 1 pm, so make sure u reach univ early.


----------



## sweetmann27

Hi,

Thanks for much needed info.

Do they open on Saturdays?

After getting sealed envelope,we need to send it through courier right?

How the sealed envelope looks like? i mean putting a seal on opening page helps..

Please guide.

Thanks
Manju




Yoeman said:


> Hi Manju,
> 
> You need to send attested copies of your DMC's for assesment.
> You can get it done by going to R3 Dept (pariksha sadan), MD University Gate No 2, Rohtak.
> 
> Cost of getting DMC's verified/attested is Rs 300.
> 
> You need to carry a A4 size envelope with you. This will be stamped by the clerk with univ seal. Put all your attested DMC's in it and send
> 
> It will take a couple of hrs to do this.
> Please note: Entry to R3 is allowed between 11 am - 1 pm, so make sure u reach univ early.


----------



## Yoeman

Hi,

No they work only on weekdays.

The envelope will be stamped by the clerk and u need to send the same envelope to ECA.


----------



## vikashbuddy

Hi rkurup82

I also have same situation. DId you apply for only master degree and 1st and 2nd sem from institute and 3rD and 4th sem from university
please share your expereince



rkurup82 said:


> Hi K Sera Sera,
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are doing well. I am planning to get by Educational Assessment done for Canada, and am facing a similar predicament - I have done my B.Sc and MMS from University of Mumbai.
> 
> My understanding with respect to attestations for MMS is as under:
> 
> 1st and 2nd Semester marksheets from the Institute, and 3rd and 4th Semester marksheets from the University.
> 
> Is this correct? Would be very helpful if you could confirm my understanding.
> 
> Look forward to your revert.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rahul


----------



## belindo

Dear All,

My husband and I are planning to apply to Federal Skilled Worker and we have a few questions regarding ECA (Educational Credential Assessment). I hope you can help me find the answers, since I was not able to find them in CIC website. 

1) If I have a Degree/diploma from USA or UK, do I also need to get an ECA?
2) I have a master's degree as my highest level of education. Do I also need to get an ECA for my Bachelor's degree?
3) Does my spouse also need to get an ECA for his degree (he has a bachelor degree from USA and he is NOT the main applicant), in order to obtain the equivalent points for partner's education? 

Thanks a lot!
Bel


----------



## Ramky

Hi Everyone,

For ECA, are these documents semester transcripts, consolidated transcript and provisional degree certificate, sufficient ? or do we need to submit original degree too ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl

Ramky said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> For ECA, are these documents semester transcripts, consolidated transcript and provisional degree certificate, sufficient ? or do we need to submit original degree too ?


Why not consult the website of the people who are doing your ECA? Since they are the ones who are doing the analysis, they can give you a definitive list of documents that they require.


----------



## Ramky

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Why not consult the website of the people who are doing your ECA? Since they are the ones who are doing the analysis, they can give you a definitive list of documents that they require.



Thanks for your response. I am planning to apply through WES and I did write to them, but they haven't responded yet. So I posted it here to get confirmation from other pals who already went through this.

Btw, I have another query which was not responded yet by WES... My full name is Rama Krishna Nagoju(as in Passport), but in all my certificates my name is mentioned as "Rama Krishna N" {i.e. my surname is not expanded}, so on what name does I get ECA letter, will it be an issue if I get the letter on "Rama Krishna N" ?


----------

